# Inversion de giro de motor de lavarropas



## fucko (Abr 12, 2017)

Hola, estoy tratando de hacer una placa para controlar un lavarropas, y para elproceso de lavado el motor invierte su giro repetidas veces, arme el circuito con 2 triacs, y los controlo con arduino, bien el hecho es que cuando lo conecte el motor invertias su giro como se esperaba solo que el cambio era bastante rapido o violento, entonces le puse un retardo de 1s antes de cambiar de sentido, es decir giraba 3 seg hacia un lado, luego se detenia 1 s y luego 3 hascia el otro lado, etc. Ahora bien, supuse que eso bastaria para que la inercia del motor no lo afecte, pero mi sorpresa fue que luego de funcionar 1 minuto asi dejo de girar para uno de los lados, y luego dejo girar del todo (unos 5 seg despues), en ese momento lo desconecte ( no lo hice antes porque pense que se habia soltado un cable o algo) al desconectarlo el toma corriente hizo un chispazo, toque el motor y no estaba caliente, sin embargo unos 15 seguendo despues empezo a calentarse.

Mis duda es como podria invertir el giro rapidamente sin que se caliente el motor. Doy por hecho que el hecho que se caliente es por la inercia, lo digo porque teniendo el dato que la i de arranque es 7 veces la nominal, supongo que estando girando para el otro lado deberia ser mas alta o al menos durar mas tiempo, por favor corrijanme si me equivoco. El circuito usado son solo triacs como llaves activados por optoacopladores, los triacs tienen su red snubber, la cual aparentemente falla dado que en 1 o 2 ocasiones se activo solo el motor, el motor es el de 1 lvarropas con 3 terminales.

Desde ya muchas gracias! ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2017)

Probá de hacerle un arranque suave modificando el ángulo de fase . . .  cómo si fuera un dimmer de medio segundo.


----------



## fucko (Abr 12, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá de hacerle un arranque suave modificando el ángulo de fase . . .  cómo si fuera un dimmer de medio segundo.



Para eso necesitaria saber cuando pasa por 0 la tension de la red? sino no se me ocurre como modificar el tiempo en el que el triac esta activo, si que es eso a lo que te refieres en cualquier caso person por la ignorancia  Gracias por tu respuesta!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 12, 2017)

Hola, me parece que los tiempos de giro y parada son muy cortos. Además prefiero utilizar un relé inversor para esa función. Pues por experiencia, los TRIACs al poco tiempo se estropeaban.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2017)

Si , usá el Buscador con detector de paso por cero , es una pavada


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 12, 2017)

El problema de los motores a inducción, es que no es buena idea dimmerizarlos, y mucho menos si arrancan con carga. Por lo que veo, el problema del compañero es, que ambos TRIACs tienen falsos disparos, pues no hay que olvidarse que hay un condensador desfasador de por medio, y eso cambia el comportamiento de dichos TRIACs, por eso insisto, usar mejor un relé inversor+ un relé de giro.


----------



## fucko (Abr 12, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, me parece que los tiempos de giro y parada son muy cortos. Además prefiero utilizar un relé inversor para esa función. Pues por experiencia, los TRIACs al poco tiempo se estropeaban.



Iba a hacerlo, pero justamente mi profesor me recomendo usar triac porque los rele se fatigan 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , usá el Buscador con detector de paso por cero , es una pavada



Voy a montarle y mañana cuento las novedades, muchas gracias!



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> El problema de los motores a inducción, es que no es buena idea dimmerizarlos, y mucho menos si arrancan con carga. Por lo que veo el problema del compañero es, que ambos TRIACs tienen falsos disparos, pues no hay que olvidarse que hay un condensador desfasador de por medio, y eso cambia el comportamiento de dichos TRIACs, por eso insisto, usar mejor un relé inversor+ un relé de giro.



Voy a probar lo que dijo DOSMETROS, si no da resultado supongo que tendre que usar eso, muchas gracias por contestar!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2017)

El barrido del arranque suave hacelo en medio segundo

Tiene razón Gudino con el capacitor , que puede quedar cargado en una polaridad e intentar arrancar en la otra , ahí nomás tenés 620 V y un montón de Amperes.

Ponele una resistencia de alto valor en paralelo al capacitor para descargarlo. Calculala ! Sabés el valor del capacitor , sabés la tensión pico y sabés que debe descargarse en menos de 1 segundo que es tu tiempo de espera .

Tratá de usar triacs Snubberless y además la red Snubber , también podés usar un inductor en serie :

http://s.hswstatic.com/gif/dimmer-switch-1.jpg

https://spanish.alibaba.com/product...r-for-triac-filter-application-796337927.html

https://spanish.alibaba.com/product...r-for-triac-filter-application-838623256.html

Sinó se usan dos tiristores en antiparalelo en vez de un triac 

Éste es para un motor DC , pero la idea te sirve , en vez de transformadores de disparo (que se venden) podés usar moc's 

Ver el archivo adjunto 154752

Aqui tenés otro con moc's


----------

